# Lancer firefox du terminal



## FryHandiz (25 Février 2016)

Bonjour bonjour !

Ma question est certainement un peu débile mais je cherchais à lancer des applications/programmes du terminal comme par exemple firefox.
Savez-vous comment faire ?
D'ailleurs si vous avez une liste de commandes pas très compliquée (je suis quand même familière du cp, mv, ls) je prends !

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## Mboum (25 Février 2016)

Bonjour,


```
hostname:~ user$ open -a Firefox
```


----------



## FryHandiz (25 Février 2016)

Mboum a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Merci beaucouuuuup !


----------

